# Any new mums on here getting back into serious training and left feeling wiped out?



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

I was going to compete last April but, much to my happiness, I fell pregnant at the beginning of 2013 and now have a healthy 9 month old boy. It's taken a long time for the body to get back to a relatively normal shape and I'm now back into training properly and I'm very happy with my diet which is tight and clean and dropping body fat nicely. I still have a way to go in terms of my physical shape but I'm happy with my progress so far.

The only thing I'm struggling with is being left wiped out, I get very tired. I was wondering whether anybody else was experiencing the same thing after having their little one as it's a completely different tired from just generally working hard at the gym. I'm thinking of taking an iron supplement as my iron levels were low a few months back and maybe my diet isn't quite iron rich enough?!

My diet has been very restrictive in terms of carbs which could also be a factor. Because of the fact I've needed to shift quite a lot of body fat here is an example of my diet:

Meal 1: 1 whole egg/plus egg whites, spinach.

Meal 2: Protein shake plus half an apple

Meal 3: Chicken breast, 100g sweet potato, 1/4 avocado, salad leaves or broccoli

Meal 4: Protein shake plus half an apple

Meal 5: White fish or salmon or sometimes venison with 100g sweet potato and broccoli or other green veg/salad.

Workouts - 3 x gym sessions of chest, shoulders, arms day; leg day; back and shoulders day plus HIIT workouts at home with 1 or 2 rest days

I am grateful for any thoughts/suggestions on this.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

If you're in a cal deficit, you'll be tired. If your body is switching fuel sources, you'll be tired. Inbetween what meals do you train? Maybe move the carbs post training? See if that helps. Carbs pre training for me, used to make me more tired.

Basically, we are overly active individuals, balancing children/work/training... and we're bound to be tired a lot of the time 

No idea on iron, as never had low levels I'm afraid, but spinach is good for that, and u already have that in.


----------



## Ems (Jul 9, 2012)

Agree completely. I tried switching my carbs round yesterday by having some with breakfast but took away at dinner and it worked well. I had a lot more energy the whole day...so great suggestion, thank you!


----------

